# MOA Rifle.....anyone got one???



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Just curious as to how many folks on the board have a rifle that will shoot at or below MOA????

I know that alot of folks are getting ready to head to the woods and harvest their share of Texas whitetail.....and I am to assume that they have taken their fav rifle to the range and honed their skills with said rifle and can hit a gnat in the arse @ 100 yds......

for instance.......a friend and I went to the range last night and I took one of my hunting rifles to see where it was on paper.....Mod 70 .264 Win Mag.......held 1.5 MOA ...I was pleased and put it aside and went on to bore site by buddys new Mod 700 30.06 and take it as close as we could to perfect with the ammo he brought.......after a half a box shells we had it dialed down to about 1.75-2.00 MOA...not bad for an out of the box rifle in a short amount of time and not so great ammo.....with a little work and more time that same gun could easily shoot 1.5 MOA and for all practical puposes would be great in the woods.......

I do own one gun that I can say will consistantly shoot one minute of angle.....I have held a three shot group almost to a half minute of angle but it was probably just luck....its a Pre 64 Super Grade Mod 70 .220 Swift and it is just a play toy...I dont hunt with it......my son wants to but that aint happening......

So lets here some bragging about your hunting rifle or your bench shooter .....I know of a few off hand that more than likely own 1/2 moa guns and a few that might own 1/4 moa rifles......

Jammer and Charlie come to mind


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

I have a 1970 Browning 270 with a Weatherby action. It has 9 lugs on the heavy bolt. It groups half inch shots. My son can touch together three bullets with it. At the gun range the other day the gun smith was impressed with the gun and said they sure do not make them like this any more. It is for sure the best gun I have ever owned. Heavy nice looking wood, you can just look at it and see the difference between todays guns and back when they really put something into a gun. The only thing I had done to it was a trigger job. It had been shot at the factory and was guaranteed to be 1 MOA and the target came with it. No it is not for sell


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Their are only two rifle manufacturers that make that claim and Weatherby is one of em


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

Uh.. yeah... all these:










Plus a couple more that I have finished since then. but then, my wife says I am not normal, but then who wants to be?

I find myself shooting lot more 308 these days for some reason.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

I shot Bench rest with Glen Newick for a decade, shot military Hi-Power for 15 years and shot Hunter Bench for another 10 years. I reload custom/tested loads for all my rifles. 
So the answer is YES. All my BDL's, Varmit Special, Remington PSS shoot

*3/4 MOA or LESS.*


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Stainless Rem 700 .270. Aftermarket composite stock with aluminum bedding block, not pillars. "glass-bedded" the recoil lug. Shilen aftermarket Sportsman trigger group. Fixed at 3lbs. and breaks like glass. Barrelled action has been cryo-relieved. If I do my part, it will most certainly do its. Core-lokt 130's at 1"...... My pet reloads will do much better. The trigger was the single biggest improvement in accuracy.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

pg542 said:


> Stainless Rem 700 .270. Aftermarket composite stock with aluminum bedding block, not pillars. "glass-bedded" the recoil lug. Shilen aftermarket Sportsman trigger group. Fixed at 3lbs. and breaks like glass. Barrelled action has been cryo-relieved. If I do my part, it will most certainly do its. Core-lokt 130's at 1"...... My pet reloads will do much better. *The trigger was the single biggest improvement in accuracy*.


My favorite gun maker, my favorite cartridge, and all my favorite modifications.

SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

Troutslayer, next time shoot 5 shot groups. That will eliminate the "luck".

I think a lot people "say" they have 1MOA guns, but most do not (though I'm sure several on this board actually do). I know I don't. My Remington Model 7 is 1.5 MOA with a tuned load (and with _me_ shooting it...which doesn't help the gun very much).

I'm happy with that.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I have 3 capable of MOA or under. Two are Weatherby's and the other is a Thompson Icon. The Icon came with a .457 Factory Test Target. I just scoped it and shot it a couple of weeks ago. Very impressive!


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Ive got an Icon in 7mm-08 that is sub moa. When I can do my part. (not very often) But it is for sure capable and its by far my favorite.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

All of mine do. If I buy one that won't I sell it. Sometimes it takes a while, finding the correct ammo, etc...

With proper break in and cleaning and the right ammo most guns built in the last 10 years or so will hover around 1 moa.

The rifles I own are a Remington 700 in .300 RUM, a Winchester 70 in .270 WSM, a Weatherby Vanguard in 22-250 and a Noveske Afghan Ar15 and a Remington 700 VS .308 Win. The .308 will shoot one ragged hole @ 100 with 5 shots every time. All the others will easily shoot under 1 moa.

Jim


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

I have an FNAR heavy barrel w/ a Nikon Monarch 6-24x50SF BDC... it'll do it.


----------



## cody520 (Jul 13, 2009)

jungle jim and i are in same boat. if iit does not shoot it is gone 1/2" or better on big ones and tighter on the 22-250 here is a 4 shot group from saturday testing a new load


----------



## Mike45 (Nov 19, 2008)

*I Do...Now*

I just purchased a rifle from Hill Country Rifles that they tested at .456 MOA. I have been able to recreate this many times, at many yardages at the range. While the trigger has been set to 3 lbs, I really think it is the optics that do it for me.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

Jungle_Jim said:


> All of mine do. If I buy one that won't I sell it. Sometimes it takes a while, finding the correct ammo, etc...
> 
> With proper break in and cleaning and the right ammo most guns built in the last 10 years or so will hover around 1 moa.
> 
> ...


I got one of those Remington 700 vs in 308 and your not lying about its accuracy. Most accurate rifle I have every shot.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

separate the men from the boys , rephrase that

how many of you have sub-MOA 300yd weapons ?


----------



## wildbill (Aug 11, 2005)

> Originally Posted by *Jungle_Jim*
> _All of mine do. If I buy one that won't I sell it. Sometimes it takes a while, finding the correct ammo, etc...
> 
> With proper break in and cleaning and the right ammo most guns built in the last 10 years or so will hover around 1 moa.
> ...






> Originally Posted by *11andy11*
> I got one of those Remington 700 vs in 308 and your not lying about its accuracy. Most accurate rifle I have every shot.


x3 on the Rem. 700 VS .308 It is a great gun.

what loads are you guys putting through yours?


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

I have held moa shots at 300yds......but not sub moa......I would have to and I have thought about it go to a bigger caliber.....the 55 gr. nosler will fly in the wind so its hard to hold sub moa at 300...easy at 200....Rives range in Liberty has a 200yd range that is not affected to bad by wind


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

wildbill said:


> [/I]
> 
> x3 on the Rem. 700 VS .308 It is a great gun.
> 
> what loads are you guys putting through yours?


 Winchester Supreme 168 HPBT match. Its cheaper than Federal and shoots better in my rifle.

BTW, Superior ammunition out of sturgis loads my hunting ammo for .300 and I have shot many groups with it that measured approx 1/2 moa, with barnes TSX.
Jim


----------



## fjm308 (May 1, 2006)

My favorite is my Styer SSG 69


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

*I've got 2 !*

I'm lucky to have 2 rifles that are good shooters.And...I'm not done dressing them out. 
My first one is my Ruger #1 in .243 w/ a 24" bull barrell......Ruger does'nt make her anymore  Shooting Federal Premium Classic 85 grn Sierra BTHP she'll put the first 2 into the same hole and then I , or the gun, puts the 3rd .5-.75 up and to the left. Still under 1 MOA though.  Oh...she has a crisp no creep 3lb trigger.I still need to put a good scope on her...this is all done w/ the cheap arse Tasco that came on her many years ago. LOL

My second one is a Remington 700SPS .308 w/ a 20" bull barrell and Nikon 6x18 scope.Pretty much the same as above but w/ Federal Gold Medal Match 168 grn BTHP.She also has a 3lb trigger.All I want to do is put a McMillan stock on her and she's done ! Pics are from this rifle shooting off the hood of the truck at my BILs shooting range.


----------



## T.C. (May 7, 2009)

Custom BDL - .308 Norma Mag. - shoots better than I can hold it...It'll put 3 in the same hole. 

*Have to reload becuase boxes of bullets are non-existant, or they want $100/box.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Heck sub MOA at 300 yards that just three inches. Should be easy. Ha
That reminds me of the old days when they would have a 200 yard match at the old Carter couintry. The prize would be a frozen turkey. We (me and a buddy) he had a new 7MM Remington Mag. It actually shot 1 inch at 200 yards believe it or not with his reloads. I shot the gun and won many turkeys over lots of fancy bull barrel guns. We raffled the turkeys for a buck a chance and made money. Ahh those were the days. 

I think both of my hunting rifles 223 Model 7 and 3006 Model 700 will shoot sub MOA.


Charlie


----------



## pistolpete (Sep 16, 2010)

I have a Remington SPS Varmint .308 that will shoot sub MOA to 300 for sure. I have taken a few pot shots at 900, but haven't had a chance to really try hard at that distance.

100 yard 5 shot









The rifle


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

pistolpete said:


> I have a Remington SPS Varmint .308 that will shoot sub MOA to 300 for sure. I have taken a few pot shots at 900, but haven't had a chance to really try hard at that distance.
> 
> 100 yard 5 shot
> 
> ...


Sweet group!


----------



## pistolpete (Sep 16, 2010)

It really is interesting to shoot 5 vs 3. I always find a way to screw one up.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

The true test of a rifles accuracy according to some real smart folks is a ten shot group.
I stick with 5 because i am poor and have expensive taste in guns......
I'm saving those extra 5 for the zombies.
Jim


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Thats me too......wind plays a large part of my unsucessfull shots


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

gota 222.5 Shilen weighs 16lbs --bench gun that will shoot 6-8 shots into a hole. After your done, you can take a bullet and stick it in the hole and the paper will hold it. I never shoot it anymore though-- its not really that much fun making the shells each time you shoot one. I keep saying I'm going to get rid of it but there it sits in the safe.
My feeling is that if you hand load and work on the trigger and free float the barrel and cant get it moa or better-- sell it!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Yea my Ruger M77V in .22-250 will make 5 shots look like one small hole.

My son's .257 Weatherby MkV Fibermark does about the same.

TH


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

3" group at a true 300 yds is a lot more than most folks can handle, i used to work at a range, been there


----------



## elpistolero45 (May 9, 2010)

I have 3 rifles that print less than 3/4 of an Inch at 100 meters and the 223 is less than 1/2 at the same distance. Using Handloads.

I also have an Inland .30 Carbine that prints 3 holes in a 10 inch chinett paper plate at 100 meters.. I'm not proud of it..... it's the "dirty girl" of my collection.... she's not consistent... the other rifles don't like her, point, laugh, talk about her... but; she feeds anything I can stuff in the magazine and every guy wants to hold her...

but...... if you **** me off... you need to get further than a half mile, you need to be behind lexan too.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*The .257 Weatherby Magnum*

From 4 years ago, still shoots the same. That group was with ballistic tips but it shoots the Barnes bullets the same way. Weatherby factory ammo.

TH


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> 3" group at a true 300 yds is a lot more than most folks can handle, i used to work at a range, been there


glad some have some sense, just cause it sub moa at a 100 or even 200 doesnt mean squat at 300
was at the range on monday for 7 hours.
i shot this 5 shot at 100 yds










then I shot this at 200 yds










and went straight to 300 yds and this was the result










this is weatherby vanguard 7-08 with handloads with a knox stock and mueller scope

300 yds gets realy real tuff 
a .3 moa at 200 only to go to a 1.3 at 300


----------



## rem44mag (Mar 17, 2010)

I have a rem 788 in 308 early 1970's this gun sold for $78
beded receiver floated barrel you can cover 5 shots
with a quarter at 1oo yrds with hand loads


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Trouthunter said:


> From 4 years ago, still shoots the same. That group was with ballistic tips but it shoots the Barnes bullets the same way. Weatherby factory ammo.
> 
> TH


TooTall can vouch for a 1 hole 3 shot group from my .257Wby Mag this year with the Wby 100gr Barnes TSX factory loads.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Well I can say this, on any given day, almost all of mine will do it, me on the other hand not sure. I have a couple of exceptional ones that will do it at 300, and the rest are good for 1/2"@100yds with my handloads. I picked up a used Sako in .243 from Carter's. It took two days to get a clean patch out of the barrel. The next day we hauled it out to the range with a box of cheap Win ammo and I shot this five shot group after bore sighting it. 








Changed the stock on it and worked up a handload and shot the bottom two left 5 shot groups at 100, still need to work on the barrel channel a bit, but I think she is good for hunting,











> CoastalOutfitters - separate the men from the boys , rephrase that how many of you have sub-MOA 300yd weapons ?


Ok I'll bite on this one too, but how about 500yds,

the white spot is 2.5" in diameter.

















The rifle is a .270 Allen Magnum, based off a 300 RUM necked down and blown out. It will easily run a 150gr Solid Base to 3450fps, and runs a 169.5gr Wildcat RBBT ULD at a mild 3250fps, and a 195gr Wildcat RBBT ULD at a moderate 3150fps. 

















Loaded and fired cases,









Left to right, .277-150gr Nosler Solid Base, 169.5 Wildcat, 195gr Wildcat








The best I have done with it was a 9.5"-5 shot group at 1150yds. Trust me when I say, the conditions were VERY right when I shot it.


----------



## Tommy2000 (Mar 23, 2008)

I have three bolt actions that can shoot, with my help, sub MOA consistantly. I managed 1-3 shot group of .300 Winmag at 200yds, using handloads, that were covered by a quarter but that was luck as I have never done it since. The 30-06, Model 70 has always shot tight groups.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

I don't shoot at 100, except to get it on the paper. 

Basically any decent AR-15 with a quality barrel (18 inches or more), decent trigger, good scope, and good hand loads will shoot sub 1 MOA at 200 yards off sand bags. Its not hard. The game is sub .5 MOA at 200 consistently. Best I have done for a five shot group is .395 MOA at 200. They will also hold sub 1 MOA at 300 in low wind conditions. This is bacause it is an inherently accurate platform. Its not me as a shooter. I know that for sure. 

Rem 700 PSS in .308 will similarly shoot sub 1 MOA five shot groups consistently at 200 and 300. Again, not hard if you are a decent shooter. But, this is a good weapon with a heavy barrel. 

I guess the take away message is, its easy to buy accuracy that will cover up a ton of shooter error. 

Consistently shooting sub 1 MOA at 200 with a POS weapon, junk scope and a pencil barrel, now thats an accomplishment.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

I've been out of town for 4 days, and have read this with interest. I think that before any conversation about MOA has any validity a couple of standards need to be set. 

First it's my opinion that unless you are shooting at least 5 shots, it doesn't carry any weight with me. If I had a nickel for every sub moa 3 shot group I've shot, well you know the rest. Many Many times have I had loads that were fantastic 3 shot groups but when you shoot a couple of more the real quality of that group tends to show through. And this was corroborated by shooting the same load multiple times.

The second standard is "how are you measuring your group." I would love to get some inputs here from some of the bench rest guys out there, because I have never done it. And please Screeminreel don't take this personally, but your picture on your post above does not represent the size of that group. Look where your calipers are. They are inside the outer edges of that group. Don't get me wrong-TREMENDOUS GROUP- NOT IN SIZE BUT IN QUALITY. I think I may have had only one that was close to that- nice job.

Again I'm not a bench rest guy, but it seems to me the most accurate way to truly measure a group is to go from farthest outside of a hole to the farthest outside of the other hole, and subtract the diameter of the bullet. I don't think it's possible to accurately determine the center of a hole. 

Plus where on the hole do you start your measuring? I think it should be on the outer portion of the little black ring that the bullet leaves. I think some people may be measuring on the inside of that, and not getting a true representation of the actual size of the group.

So again unless we have some standards that we all go by, a lot of this is moot.

By the way if you really shot 3 or 5 shots into ONE HOLE, you should be able to put a caliper on either side of that hole, and from that distance then subtract the diameter of the bullet, and your answer would be zero. If it's more than zero, they are not all in the same hole. There is a difference between ONE HOLE, and several shots forming one hole in the paper and are touching. i.e. clover leaf, etc.

By the way my PSS will hit the iris of your eyeball every time at 100 yards ( no wind); my M1A with the Troy MCS is shooting .7 to 1.25" with a couple of loads I am working on- it shot .75-1.0 with the old wood stock and I'm hoping to get it down better with this new chassis; my model 7 7mm-08 shot 4 different loads the other day into moa; my pre 64 mod 70 30-06 shoots about 3 loads into sub moa; my 20" bbl colt hbar has shot .345 before, and is consistently below moa; my 16" bbl stag flirts with moa with about every thing I load in it, and has shot .7" before but it'sjust not consistent- .7 one day, and then 1.3 the next, etc.; and my 264 winmag custom gun made from a 1917 enfield is showing a lot of promise with a couple of loads as well.

The ongoing quest for perfection goes on.

Very interesting thread.

THE JAMMER


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

I have a Rem. 700 PSS in 308 myself. I topped it with a Leo Tacticle Scope and she groups mighty tight! She is grouping about .70 these days. I have an earlier Wby Vangaurd (about a 1996) in 300 WBY Mag. that for a large caliber groups pretty good. It groups about 1.25. Alot of the rest of my rifles group from 1.5 to 2.5 but are still accurate enough to be great hunting rifles. Good luck to everybody hunting this year.


----------



## spiwonka (Jan 29, 2009)

Not to bad for factory rifle using factory ammo with such a light rifle!!
It's my Kimber Montana .308. My wife shoots a .243 Montana. I have another in .223 that will be here tomorrow or Monday!! Rifle ready to hunt including five rounds of ammo is 6.6#.


----------



## TunaTango (Dec 6, 2009)

*Pro Hunter/JP Howitzer*

A couple of guys at my gun club helped me with this project along with E. Arthur Brown who installed howitzer brake. Shot a few rounds and the recoil felt like a .223 or smaller, also noticed it cleared the range after one shot :rotfl: this thing will hurt ya bad if your to the left or right









I feel sorry for all the deer in Hickory Co MO. come Nov 13th









T/C Pro Hunter 
FlexTech Stock w/Limbsaver 
Bergara Barrel .300WM
JP Howitzer Brake-Custom
Leupold Optics 
E. Brown Action/Trigger Work


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I have a Remington XR-100 in .308 and a Savage Model 12 varmint in .223 that will do sub MOA with my hand loads and a monkey shooting them at 100 yards. I use a Bushnell 4200 8X32 scope on both. 

IMO being able to range the distance and dope the scope is what seperates the men from the boys. I'm still a boy in that respect.


----------



## MLK (Oct 5, 2009)

264 Win Mag in Remington 700 BDL stock with a blued stainless barrel, trigger set at 2.5lbs topped with a millet tactical 4X16X50 shooting 140 grain Berger VLD hunting bullets will stay at 1 MOA or less. Still working the load on this rifle with the BERGERS, Playing with seating depth. Bullet chronographed at 3060 fps. It will also shoot sub MOA with handloaded 140 grain remington core-lokts loaded to 3060 fps.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> First it's my opinion that unless you are shooting at least 5 shots, it doesn't carry any weight with me.


It does with me. There is no need to shoot 5 shots to see if your rifle is grouping correctly. After 3 shots especially in a larger caliber rifle recoil stress will come into play. Now if you want to play bench rest shooting and shoot one wait shoot another and wait go ahead but I know that if I have 3 touching it's good enough for whatever I want the rifle to do.

TH


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Shot a few rounds and the recoil felt like a .223 or smaller, also noticed it cleared the range after one shot


I'm sure, but that's one of the ugliest muzzle brakes I've ever seen in my life lol.



TH


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

Trouthunter said:


> I'm sure, but that's one of the ugliest muzzle brakes I've ever seen in my life lol.
> 
> 
> 
> TH


X2


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Most of mine will shoot sub MOA with the right ammo. Get a good trigger job, a good bedding will help a lot, experiment with ammo, and buy Remington rifles )) if possible.

Contrary to what you may hear, the most accurate production rifles are Remington Brand.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

pistolpete said:


> It really is interesting to shoot 5 vs 3. I always find a way to screw one up.


Yes, I agree that a group is 5, not 3.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

*grouping*

ok, ill be the odd-man-out here. all of my rifles will make a ragged hole, 5 shot group @ 100yds- from .222 rem all the way up to .416 rem.. i wont have a rifle that wont do that(just my standard). And i know Jammer will comment here on a 5 shot group @ 100 yds with a .416 rem mag(without a brake-they are for sissies and people who want to loose their hearing.)-I did it twice at Dietzs in NB and 4 people witnessed it-yes it beats the living **** out of you(and i used a 25lb bag of shot between rifle and my shoulder-aint stupid)-as for sub moa, yes. odds of winning a unlimited benchrest shot-nope. but darn fun to hunt with all of them-


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Yes, I agree that a group is 5, not 3.


3 or 5 , it don't matter.It's the 1st shot that counts. " One shot...one kill "


----------



## gunnut (Aug 3, 2004)

Let me set a base line... I'm in the 5 shot is a group not a 3 shot. Also Jammer is pretty much dead on in his assessment. I'd like to add a few things... might step on some toes. For the guys who are shooting the 22-250, 222 rem mags, 223's, etc... you SHOULD be holding tight groups at 100yds. Your bullets are moving so fast as to not be pushed or "slugged" (the military term for humidity changing a zero). Now i'm not saying that their is anything wrong with those rifles. Believe me, I have a Sako Rhiimaki in 222 rem mag that will shoot "lights out". On a hazy morning you can see the vapor trail.

Most shooters CANNOT out shoot an "out of the box" rifle. They're some on this board whom can. A crappy "out of the box" with factory ammo at 100yds will usually be less than 1.75 inches. If its more, why own it? 

Now that being said, it begs the question "How good are our skills as marksman/shooters?", but the thread is MOA rifles. So to answer that I have several which will shoot sub MOA at 100yds using a 5 shot group: M1A1 Match Grade, Remington 700 with the 5R barrel, Sako TRG, Sisk Custom in 308, Remington PSS in 308 (tuned by Hill Country rifle), and last a Kleingunther 25-06.

And in closing Capt Scott is right in that its the first shot that counts.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

let me just say... them deer, and terrorists, aint got a chance around you guys


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> let me just say... them deer, and terrorists, aint got a chance around you guys


  When the SHTF......." A Country Boy will survive ! "


----------



## Tommy2000 (Mar 23, 2008)

Too many years shooting for the military taught me 3 shot groups are enough.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Totally agree Scott. However, if you start out with a load that hits very close to the same spot every time, when you do touch off that FIRST SHOT, your chances of it hitting where you are aiming are greatly increased.

Regarding the 3 shot vs 5 shot group discussion, I guess we should just ask the guys who shoot benchrest, and really do this to a gnat's as_. How bout it guys?? Three or Five-- or like I've read several times in some of the magazines TEN.

As a matter of fact talk to the black powder cartridge guys- the best in the country. These guys hit a ram silhouette at 550 yards with open sights shooting 1200 fps muzzle velocity black powder loads, and they will tell you they will not adopt a load unless they shoot great TEN shot groups with it. Ask Mike Venturino- noted writer for Shooting magazine.

TEN!!!

THE JAMMER



Capt Scott Reeh said:


> 3 or 5 , it don't matter.It's the 1st shot that counts. " One shot...one kill "


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

troutslayer said:


> Their are only two rifle manufacturers that make that claim and Weatherby is one of em


X2


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

*Got some shoot'n in today *

Ok....With all this talk, I just had to got shoot my 308 since it has not been shot since the trigger upgrade.Only thing I can say about the wind is, I'm lucky it was blowing from behind at a slight quartering factor...18-20mph w/ greater gusts.I went to American Shooting Centers so I could go out to 200yrds.I was planning on going out to 500 but it was just WAY to windy. LOL
Ok.....first 2 shots were high....made adj....3-5, then made adj....6-8, then made adj......9 & 10, called it good for 100 yrds 

Moved to 200 yrds....made 3 shots....called it good for the day. 

When the wind lays, I'm going to shoot out to 300 & 500


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Nice shooting there CAP. What 308 do you have and what's your pet load? Mine is 168 horn match bthp over 42 gr of IMR 4064 with a comparator length of 3.19 that groups at 100 yds 5 into .46", of which 4 are into .34".

THE JAMMER


----------



## J L Dunn (Sep 16, 2005)

I have a 35 Whelen built by Match Grade Arms (Kerry O'Day) on a 1909 Argentine Action that will group under 1 moa...and I have had much success with this rifle. 

Kerry is the man to go to for your rifle needs.

JLD


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

Remington ss5r Milspec 308win, Nightforce XS 5.5-22 mildot. 175 matchkings. 100yds 3/8in one hole groups.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

X 10 on Kerry at Match Grade.

By the way when I as a wholesaleR, Kerry used to buy tons of Remington barreled actions from me to make his guns. There's been a bunch of talk on here on which ones are accurate. Ask Kerry.

THE JAMMER



J L Dunn said:


> I have a 35 Whelen built by Match Grade Arms (Kerry O'Day) on a 1909 Argentine Action that will group under 1 moa...and I have had much success with this rifle.
> 
> Kerry is the man to go to for your rifle needs.
> 
> JLD


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

THE JAMMER said:


> Nice shooting there CAP. What 308 do you have and what's your pet load? Mine is 168 horn match bthp over 42 gr of IMR 4064 with a comparator length of 3.19 that groups at 100 yds 5 into .46", of which 4 are into .34".
> 
> THE JAMMER


I have a Rem 700 SPS heavey barrell w/ a Nikon 6x18.The stock is factory, but I'm gonna get a McMillan or a HS Presision one of these days. LOL... I'm shoot'n Federal Gold Medal Match 168 grn BTHP.  I'm lucky it likes a factory load...cause I don't reload. Trigger is set at 3.5lbs w/ zero creep.Not too light , but just right !


----------



## robspinn (Feb 15, 2007)

How about sub MOA pistols? I have a Remington XP-100 in 7mm BR that my personal best 100 yard 3 shot group is under .75". I think this pistol may shoot even better with a better scope and a better shooter!
I have to agree with Jammer about 3 shot vs. 5 shot groups. I Have several rifles that shoot sub MOA 3 shot groups but always seem to have a flyer with 5 shots.


----------



## baldhunter (Oct 8, 2004)

Here's how my Remmy's shoot.From top to bottom 7STW,300 WSM,7mag and 270.


----------



## Pocboy (Aug 12, 2004)

I'm so smart I had to google MOA to see what the heck y'all were talking about. I've done it with my .243 using off the shelf ammo, but not nearly as consistently as most of you. I did shoot 40/40 when I qualified in basic with an M16 though, LOL.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

MOA ( minute of angle ) = 1.047" @ 100 yds

MIL = 3.6" @ 100yds unit of angle....angular mil......aka " MIL "

1 MIL = 3.375 MOA


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

I may hit the range today and do some tweaking of my Mod 70 .270....did some work on the trigger over the weekend and it showed some potential at the lease....so maybe its time to bring her into the sub moa club....since I do not reload as of yet....she likes Fed Prem 130 gr Nosler BT


----------

